# Glass Tank Car



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody ever see one of these










http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/441-44532

also, Marklin cars compatible with Atlas HO Track, correct... and how hard is it to put Kadee couplers on the cars? just curious


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Kadee #18's pop right in. 










You can use them on any European cars with coupler pockets.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very cool. But ... who drank all of the vino? 

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Very cool. But ... who drank all of the vino?
> 
> TJ


not me... but hoping if I order one, it is refilled by the time it gets to me... I would go to my LHS, but I am sure that if he got one for me, it would surely be emptied :laugh:


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Be sure you get the DC version; the Marklin AC center stud track is very much like Lionel 3 rail and not compatible with regular HO DC.

The DC version should have insulated wheels.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Smokinapankake said:


> Be sure you get the DC version; the Marklin AC center stud track is very much like Lionel 3 rail and not compatible with regular HO DC.
> 
> The DC version should have insulated wheels.


thanks... I did take note of that in walthers... they have some cars that are listed as 3 rail and some not.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I can make you a better version! NIMT Style!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sean, you're gonna need to designate an engineer for that load otherwise you may end up with a big pile of broken glass.....hic.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It ain't going to be me! I'm going to be riding in the lounge car with the girls!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I notice that the opening is directly above the cab... this could be very convenient


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You've heard of alcohol dragsters and alcohol funny cars, This is an alcohol powered train!:thumbsup: and alcohol powered crew too!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Very interesting car.. my other hobby is actually wine making so, fitting.

Wild Turkey.. ROUGH! lol even for this Kentucky boy.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a tequila man myself....(and none of that Cuervo crap.)


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a fan of anything that mixes with Pepsi/Coke. :thumbsup:

My weekend relaxation method is a stogie and JD on the rocks. Add the family around a firepit with a cool summer breeze and you got yourself a recipe for happiness


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Product Update...HIC*

_*From the same company that brought you "Super Tanker"*_...:appl:...*TADA*
_*Booze Tankers*_...Custom made HO Scale (_N scale Super bottle O' Booze models available_) with Metal trucks, Metal wheels, Metal frames, Knuckle couplers, and your choice of Bottle O' Booze!:smilie_daumenpos:
_Ideas and mock-up's_
Rum







Vodka







Whiskey







Bourbon








Watch for future models of Mixer tanker too!:thumbsup:
*Please summit all orders for your X-mas delivery!*
Free Hangover included on every 20th order!:retard: 

More ideas for more great products everyday, or when we get around to it!:sly:

If you a non drinker please don't take offense!
If your under age...:laugh::laugh::laugh: Don't even try to order sucker!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

How about a series of condiment tankers?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Very interesting car.. my other hobby is actually wine making so, fitting.
> 
> Wild Turkey.. ROUGH! lol even for this Kentucky boy.




HEY!!! I'm old friends with the Turkey, myself!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

> My weekend relaxation method is a stogie and JD on the rocks. Add the family around a firepit with a cool summer breeze and you got yourself a recipe for happiness


I have a bottle of glenlivet in my small collection


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> _*From the same company that brought you "Super Tanker"*_...:appl:...*TADA*
> _*Booze Tankers*_...Custom made HO Scale (_N scale Super bottle O' Booze models available_) with Metal trucks, Metal wheels, Metal frames, Knuckle couplers, and your choice of Bottle O' Booze!:smilie_daumenpos:


I guess you need to do some flying to gather the tanks for the N-scale stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Oh ... excuse me ... miss flight attendant ... can I have 27 tiny bottles of Stolichnaya vodka?"


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sean, perfect HO sized "loads".
-Art


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

this is not the direction I thought this thread would go 

:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

bradimous1 said:


> this is not the direction I thought this thread would go
> 
> :thumbsup:


You've been here long enough to know how demented our sense of humor gets.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You've been here long enough to know how demented our sense of humor gets.


good point!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WHAT NO ORDERS???
Oh my the RR biz is drying up.....Hummm (thinking to self) Fill water towers.

Oh well I guess I'll just drink the inventory!:retard::sold:

Yes sorry Brad I did derail your thread!:knock_teeth_out::lol_hitting: 

My sincerest apologies. :worshippy: It won't happen again....
Well at least not until the next time!:sly:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I didn't mean it to be a bad thing!!! The turn it took gave me a good chuckle.

And you should probably just share your inventory with the rest of us


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
I do make custom rail cars and christmas is a coming!
Presents for all the good kids, lump of coal for the bad ones!
_Note to self: Have big truck load of Coal Deliverd to house!_
_Better yet train car load maybe even several....:sly:_


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Brad,
> I do make custom rail cars and christmas is a coming!


where can I find some of the cars that you have made... I have looked at your website... still trying to figure out the easiest way to recreate that pic that I like so much in my layout when the time comes... but didn't see any of your custom cars on there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
Awww good point...Dumb me!
They are on here!
The compleate threads are on here too just farther back.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am the worst... made you hunt them down... and here I did see them. Sorry for making you hunt them down.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Sean, one of these days I'll need you to make me a brass plate for the front of my Blue Comet so I can put it's name on there. Like this:








-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> "Oh ... excuse me ... miss flight attendant ... can I have 27 tiny bottles of Stolichnaya vodka?"


Not too expensive if you get the 1st class upgrade (I'm Silver Elite on numerous airlines due to business travel.)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad, No problem
Art, Send me the specs.
Scott, First class is so much nicer on long flights, And the fight attendants are a whole lot better too!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I mainly like it for when the 300-400lb passenger lumbers onto the plane and sits next to me and I actually have a seat left to sit in. I've had some BRUTAL flights in regular class due to "oversized" people taking up their seat and half of mine. I was squashed against the wall of the plane for a 4 hour flight from Phoenix to Det on one flight. The guy fell asleep almost instantly then tilted towards my side. I thought I was going to die of suffocation 

I paid for a whole seat, I should get a whole seat. Sorry if it's not PC, but if you weigh the same as 2 people and are the physical size of 2 people, you need 2 seats. (So you know that I'm not just being heartless, I used to be really overweight when I was young, 5'4" and 200+lbs....but I did something about it.)

My longest flight was 13 hrs non-stop from Detroit to Osaka....I was beginning to wonder just how much fuel was on that bird. You know it's a long flight when it's faster to fly over the North Pole than to travel around the planet laterally.

Sorry for the highjack.....just noticed that the tank on that glass car is actually glass and can be filled. Awesome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I actually had to get off a plane for that reason once. I had to get off and talk to the gate agent, they managed to suddenly "find" a seat up front. They guy really didn't fit into the seat, he had the cheek of his butt perched on the window handrail, and we was leaning into my seat. The other guy on the aisle was no midget either! There really was no way for me to fit! That's the worst example I've ever seen, and the character got to use the two seats, and I'll bet it was for free! 

Of course, having a first class seat eased the pain a bit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> My longest flight was 13 hrs non-stop from Detroit to Osaka....I was beginning to wonder just how much fuel was on that bird.


I've done 16-hour LA to Sydney and LA to Auckland a couple of time. Long hauls, but very nice service, even in Coach.


----------

